# Before there was DASH CHASSIS......



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

There was Model Motoring. In 2000 the company Model Motoring Inc came out with a brand new chassis. I have 7 NOS ones for sale if anyone wants to try them or intermix with Dash Arms and magnets. Maybe there is a rocketship lurking in one of these. Some people didn't like them ad some people loved them. I never tried them myself.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Cool. I always thought those cars were NOS Aurora chassis. I'll have to look though my chassis and top plates and see if I have any.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Initially, they were NOS Aurora chassis. Then, they started making their own.

I remember that the first armatures were really a mess. I believe they were actually wired incorrectly inside the armature assembly.

And I think there were some interchangeability problems with Aurora parts. I think the gearplate didn't fit.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Here is what the original arms looked like:


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

If you look closely, you'll see that two poles on this arm were soldered in series with each other (instead of a "delta" configuration to the commutator). These were manufactured in China. The instructions must have been mistranslated or something.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

This chassis pretty much killed model motoring, he never came back from all the problems he had with the first run of these


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought MM got killed off by GM in a license dispute? Chassis didn't help though.

-Paul


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I have 300 of these chassis and I really like them. Yes the armatures suck and will turn into burnt pancakes within a few laps, BUT, if you just swap out the arm with anything else such as a JL one, they haul ass. Some other revisions I've made are tightening up the bottom arm hole and swapping out the idler gear for a plastic JL one to quiet it down.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh, one other thing. I bought all of my MM chassis from a disgusted owner for $1.29 a piece!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I tried a DASH top plate and arm swap and the MM chassis runs great so I know that works. Say what you want about MM but I applaud anyone who gets off their butt and makes a difference in this hobby. He is one of them and so is DASH.


----------



## Toyota-MR2 (Jul 22, 2009)

Those things are hard to find from my experience.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

It's true that Model Motoring took a chance and made some great stuff. And they did it at at time when the future of the hobby looked very uncertain. They certainly should be commended for that. Their bodies are great. They even went so far as to make injection-molded bodies which are the best.
It's too bad it didn't totally work out.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Try searching Ratherboring on the Bay... always selling something, reasonable prices and great service. I too have used some of those chassis, some are great and others have gone up in smoke in seconds. Work great with the JL arms and magnets and become rockets.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Work great with the Dash arms and magnets and become rockets


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Lenny, I am sure they would... I just haven't had a reason to tear apart one of your chassis, and I haven't yet bought spares...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> Lenny, I am sure they would... I just haven't had a reason to tear apart one of your chassis, and I haven't yet bought spares...


I sell arms and mags separately...


----------

